
A simple technology could secure the border for a fraction of the cost of a wall - vezycash
https://www.pulse.ng/bi/politics/a-simple-technology-could-secure-the-border-for-a-fraction-of-the-cost-of-a-wall-but/d3k9c6c
======
zunzun
Given the current size of the U.S. nuclear weapon stockpile, it seems entirely
feasible to blast a 2000-mile-long trench between the two countries. That
would work.

